# Fresh And Salt Water Mixed Aquarium



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've never seen this type of setup before where freshwater and saltwater fish coexisted in the same tank, until I was browsing the web and came across a thread on another forum. The video its self is a bit old, but I was wondering if it was ever discussed here on Piranha-Fury. Heres the link for anyone who hasnt seen it or just wants to view it again. I heard the reason the fish were able to live together was due to a special water conditioner. I have also heard there are many issues surrounding the topic. The vid was posted in 2009, heres the link: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gFmEAl77eG4


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's weird...I wonder how it's possible and how it works


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Screaming kid suks. Goldfish, guppies, clowns, seahorse & one or two other fish. Wonder if that was a alive/real seahorse? I thought they were rather fragile. Interesting that's for sure. Guess them are butt ugly parrots. Lol they look damn near like goldfish. Fw fish would become food real fast with anything other than them clowns & seahorse. They sayn it has to do with sugar water. Been around since 80s. Bet fish don't live long


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It has been known for a while that certain fw fish such as guppies and mollies can be slowly acclimated to live in full sw. That may be what has happended here. I didn't watech the vid close enough to see a seahorse but I don't think a seahorse would be able to survive in brackish water too long as they are farily sensitive.

The conditioner sounds interesting but IMO keep fw fish with fw fish and sw with sw fish. If you want the best care possible for the fish don't force them to live in unnatural conditions.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what i believe they do is slowly acclimate the FW fish to SW so they can co-exist in a regular SW setup. however these fish do not survive long term. an it only works with hardy fish such as guppies, goldfish, and the like as they can generally take some abuse like poor water quality or salty ater. its a silly gimmick. as sean said, keep fw with fw and sw with sw.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> what i believe they do is slowly acclimate the FW fish to SW so they can co-exist in a regular SW setup. however these fish do not survive long term. an it only works with hardy fish such as guppies, goldfish, and the like as they can generally take some abuse like poor water quality or salty ater. its a silly gimmick. as sean said, keep fw with fw and sw with sw.


Or the water is brackish and both types of fish are slowly suffering.

Everything I have found said the PH is near 7 (which marine would hate) and that it is possible to SLOWLY move most fresh water fish (minus scaleless fish) to higher salinity water, but not full blown saltwater. It was also pointed out that this typically only works for a week, or 2 if you are lucky and depending on how fast you push the transition.

Another problem is bacteria die off, and how fish react to things like higher calcium levels etc.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I see...well thanks for the comments, I just wanted to see what everyone else knew about the topic. Its not something I would ever try but its a interesting topic to look at.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

stupid... and sets a bad example... you know people watched the video and went and got clowns for there goldfish tank


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Create a labyrinth within the aquarium, that has intricate pathways of salt and freshwater, that never actually meet. All clear glass, so that you can see the salt and freshwater fish swimming through this labyrinth together.

/ leaves to create patent


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

That reminds me of the fools trying to sell these grouper as FW fish


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

When I use to work at a local lfs this guy that came in often turned his mollys into full salt water. I never understood the point though, when I had my salt tank going a Molly and a guppie would be the last fish I'd want in there.


----------

